# 8/18 Tuna, mahi, wahoo (rebel yell tournament)



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

Fished the Rebel Yell Tournament yesterday aboard the My Alibi. Fished the dumping grounds spur and a little south. Ended up taking first in Tuna (98lbs) and first in dolphin (17) and snagged a nice wahoo (36) high speeding in. Tuna was hanging with a pod of dolphins. Mahi were on a floating tree, we ended up catching 3 and lost another Bull. Water was blue from the spur south. Clean Green around the elbow. Lots of first fish for the kids and they had a blast. Almost got caught bad by the storms on the way in, but we made it safe. Awesome day on the water.


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

nice job


----------



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

Congrats!!!


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

Heres a better pic of the tuna.


----------



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

good job!


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Stud tuna fish! Nice!


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

When you saw the pod of Dolphins, did you cast at them or troll through 'em?


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

Head Kned said:


> When you saw the pod of Dolphins, did you cast at them or troll through 'em?


We were trolling through them and the tuna hit at the exact same time. Could be coincidence but I think they were together. We saw a pod early and actually had the discussion about tuna around dolphins and five minutes later we saw more and we got hit. Kinda perfect timing!


----------



## FATSTACKS (Jun 30, 2011)

Nice big fat YFT!!!!


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

skram said:


> We were trolling through them and the tuna hit at the exact same time. Could be coincidence but I think they were together. We saw a pod early and actually had the discussion about tuna around dolphins and five minutes later we saw more and we got hit. Kinda perfect timing!


Yeah, that would be cool if we started seeing this with more frequency. Dolphin and Tuna are associated with each other all over the world, would be cool if that is the case in the Gulf now too.


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

Awesome report


----------

